# how many is too many?



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds like you are remembering the number one rule of snowboarding: it's not how you ride, it's how you look :hairy:


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

its not like this all happened overnight. The yellow burton is from 2009, The pink betty rides is from 2012. The black jacket is my everyday one, and well..I do love purple and turquoise together! LOL. I think I need to reevaluate and sell off some things to get better bindings...they are also from 2009 and starting to go.


----------



## vajohn (Jan 12, 2014)

Does not sound like all that much. I have 3 gore tex shell jackets and 5 or 6 sets of pants...4 or 5 pairs of gloves, 4 or 5 sets of goggles, 2 pairs of boots, a helmet...just handed down a jacket, goggles, some gloves, a helmet and some other stuff to my nephew too. I don't really care what the stuff looks like...as long as it is black or grey or some combination lately...I am boring when it comes to colors.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I have 5 pairs of pants, 7 jackets, 8 pairs of gogs, 4 pairs of gloves... not to mention my 12 or so setups...


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

holy cow, that is a lot....


----------



## StAntonRider (Dec 15, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I have 5 pairs of pants, 7 jackets, 8 pairs of gogs, 4 pairs of gloves... not to mention my 12 or so setups...


8 goggles? 

Maybe you should stop rinsing your goggles in the morning with mouthwash lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

StAntonRider said:


> 8 goggles?
> 
> Maybe you should stop rinsing your goggles in the morning with mouthwash lol


The perks of running a shop.


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

*The stuffs*

ok these are crappy quick celly pics, but an idea of all the neon zebra-ness I have


















































AND THE ONE I JUST GOT ON THE BAY:


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

WOW!!

There are no words...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I feel like watching popping psychodelics and watching some HR Puffnstuff now!


----------



## Ygrene (Nov 20, 2014)

pixxie stixx said:


> So i'm a little bit of a shopper, and I realized I now have quite a bit of snow outerwear. How much is too much? I have 1 neon yellow zebra burton jacket and pants, a black jacket, a betty rides neon pink jacket and pants, and now I just couldn't pass up a deal on ebay for a Burton purple and turquoise jacket. Maybe i'll just sell some off on ebay?? What do you think? I want at least 1 jacket and 2 pants for times I got multiple days in a row.


Let's see...I have 3 pairs of gore-tex pants (one still with the tag on), 1 goretex jacket, 1 video gangz era special blend jacket, another 2 pairs of pants, and 2 soft shells...so I'd say don't worry about it :happy:


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

GreyDragon said:


> WOW!!
> 
> There are no words...


Yeah, there are some mean ones.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

i have 1 jacket that's 14 years old (it still works so there's not point in getting a new one in my opinion) and 1 pair of pants. i have 2 pairs of goggles but i only use one of them because the other is a 14 year old pair of oakleys.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

Yes, that's too much. I don't mean the quantity. That's a visually aggressive color scheme.


----------



## Par Avion (Jan 21, 2015)

Deacon said:


> Yes, that's too much. I don't mean the quantity. That's a visually aggressive color scheme.


This^

I wouldn't have believed someone would wear the whole setup if I saw it in a shop.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey OP, you should try sking. I hear it's really fun. :skibanana::skibanana::skibanana:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

don't worry about these kooks. You look fine. Since when did having fun and expressing yourself become a bad thing? At least your a chick wearing these, if you were a dude it would be slightly odd....

I have some loud colored shit(not animal print) but I wear it when I am riding with people I am trying to stay with. It allows them to spot me waiting for them at the lifts.....

I have 5 pants(really want to get a Burton Bib), 6 jackets, 15 pairs of socks, 2 pairs of boots, 5 goggles(probably 15 lenses), 3 sets of thermals, 1 helmet and down to like 3board/bindings now.


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Rock the Black Jacket and Pink Pants. The other options are screamin'...unless that's what you're going for...


----------



## Par Avion (Jan 21, 2015)

Argo said:


> don't worry about these kooks. You look fine. Since when did having fun and expressing yourself become a bad thing? At least your a chick wearing these, if you were a dude it would be slightly odd....
> 
> I have some loud colored shit(not animal print) but I wear it when I am riding with people I am trying to stay with. It allows them to spot me waiting for them at the lifts.....
> 
> I have 5 pants(really want to get a Burton Bib), 6 jackets, 15 pairs of socks, 2 pairs of boots, 5 goggles(probably 15 lenses), 3 sets of thermals, 1 helmet and down to like 3board/bindings now.



Wow you sound so super cool. I only have two pairs of socks. One has a hole. and another one has a weird odor to it.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Par Avion said:


> Wow you sound so super cool. I only have two pairs of socks. One has a hole. and another one has a weird odor to it.


You Should probably find a different sock to masterbate into while watching snow porn then.....:finger1:


----------



## Par Avion (Jan 21, 2015)

Argo said:


> You Should probably find a different sock to masterbate into while watching snow porn then.....:finger1:


Which sock works best for that while bragging about shit no one cares about?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am bragging but no one else is? You're first few posts have put you in the jetfalcon and dcsnow category.... 

I'd use the one with a hole so I could get a shot off into your face.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Par Avion said:


> Wow you sound so super cool. I only have two pairs of socks. One has a hole. and another one has a weird odor to it.





Argo said:


> You Should probably find a different sock to masterbate into while watching snow porn then.....:finger1:





Par Avion said:


> Which sock works best for that while bragging about shit no one cares about?





Argo said:


> I am bragging but no one else is? You're first few posts have put you in the jetfalcon and dcsnow category....
> 
> *I'd use the one with a hole so I could get a shot off into your face.*


:bestpost: :rofl3: /thread! :rofl3:

_AWESOME_ retort there Argo!! You just _GOTTA_ luv the tangents these threads always seem to veer off into! Always good for a chuckle! :laugh: :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I went back a few pages and saw the pics,...!



GreyDragon said:


> WOW!!
> 
> There are no words...





Snow Hound said:


> Yeah, there are some mean ones.


At least now I have a better understanding of the controversy!  :laugh:

While you certainly have a HIGH visibility sense of color and style? I wouldn't fret too much over the haters or style nazi's! :lol:
Personally? I prefer the "mix n match" color combo to the matching tops n bottoms. That just immediately screams 80's ski snob to me! Aside from that,..? I say rock watcha got!!!

I mean who the fuck am I to judge! I owned and wore a sky blue, bell bottomed polyester leisure suit with white stitching around the collar n pockets back in 1974!!!  :facepalm1: :barf: :rofl3:

Yeah, thats right! Im not too cool to admit that! (...although it does sortta explain my extended stretch of virginity as a teen!!!) :lol:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> I mean who the fuck am I to judge! I owned and wore a sky blue, bell bottomed polyester leisure suit with white stitching around the collar n pockets back in 1974!!!  :facepalm1: :barf: :rofl3:
> 
> Yeah, thats right! Im not too cool to admit that! (...although it does sortta explain my extended stretch of virginity as a teen!!!) :lol:


Yeah... _THAT'S_ what it was. It was the suit. :hairy:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Yeah... _THAT'S_ what it was. It was the suit. :hairy:


I'd rock it on the slopes, the leisure suit..... 

I was gondola posting and laughing in a crowded gondola as I did it.... Made a couple hours worth of laps and feel good!


----------



## Par Avion (Jan 21, 2015)

Argo said:


> I am bragging but no one else is? You're first few posts have put you in the jetfalcon and dcsnow category....
> 
> I'd use the one with a hole so I could get a shot off into your face.


You sound a bit like the Patriots. Just because theirs other retards around doesn't mean you get to be like them little jimmy. 

Now you're jerking off to another guys face? Cool story. Feeling manly now? Because thats pretty fucking gay, but I'm sure you've seen the working end of more than a few dicks over the years. Man, those ski houses get a little crazy huh.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Super crazy. You weren't here so I'm hottub jerkin with my new board..... Hurry on over, saving a hot load for you...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Guess it's about time to close this thread... It's going nowhere good fast.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

pixxie stixx said:


> ok these are crappy quick celly pics, but an idea of all the neon zebra-ness I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think you have too much. Variety keeps you from getting bored of the same look everyday. I also think having a unique and distinctive bright look helps your friends keep track of you while everyone else wears the same mute gray and black basic shit looking like sheep. :hairy: Keep it up.

Suggestion tho. Don't wear fully matching top and bottom sets, mix it up so it looks fun but not overkill.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

f00bar said:


> Guess it's about time to close this thread... It's going nowhere good fast.


Straight to the hottub


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

<insert yoga pants picture>

/thread


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> Yeah... _THAT'S_ what it was. It was the suit. :hairy:


Well,.. There may have been a few other factors that contributed!! But the suit certainly didn't help any! :lol:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

chomps1211 said:


> Well,.. There may have been a few other factors that contributed!! But the suit certainly didn't help any! :lol:


Seriously, do you have that suit still? I would take it off your hands.... :hairy:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Argo said:


> Seriously, do you have that suit still? I would take it off your hands.... :hairy:


:rofl3:
Sorry Argo! That was 40 years ago! :laugh: I don't think There are even any pictures of me wearing it. I'm grateful for that! God what an atrocious looking thing that was. Complete with 3" platform shoes! 

(...the 70's were Soooo tacky!) :lol:


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

pixxie stixx said:


> ok these are crappy quick celly pics, but an idea of all the neon zebra-ness I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it.
Sliding on snow is supposed to be fun.
I have never cared for .2 seconds what anyone else thinks.


----------



## pixxie stixx (Jan 20, 2011)

Yeah. I know its bright and its crazy, but since I can't get away with wearing neon zebra at the dr's office I work at, my non work clothes tend to be more "fun". Since my snow gear is a bit on the bright side, I have had friends able to spot me on a mountain 1/2 way across the country from where we live, not even realizing we were there at the same time. I like that about my stuff. I even enjoy the 1 piece 80's "jumper" look. I may edit out a couple of pieces to be able to make room for bindings, but in general, I pretty much will always be in NEON.  BTW I wish I had my first "ski" jacket from when I was a kid in the 80's It was neon purple, pink, yellow, AND turq! I'd still rock that now if it still fit! 
:finger1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> ....
> Personally? I prefer the "mix n match" color combo to the matching tops n bottoms. T....


+1 to this. Black jacket w yellow pants seems a good look.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

pixxie stixx said:


> Yeah. I know its bright and its crazy, but since I can't get away with wearing neon zebra at the dr's office I work at, my non work clothes tend to be more "fun". Since my snow gear is a bit on the bright side, I have had friends able to spot me on a mountain 1/2 way across the country from where we live, not even realizing we were there at the same time. I like that about my stuff. I even enjoy the 1 piece 80's "jumper" look. I may edit out a couple of pieces to be able to make room for bindings, but in general, I pretty much will always be in NEON.  BTW I wish I had my first "ski" jacket from when I was a kid in the 80's It was neon purple, pink, yellow, AND turq! I'd still rock that now if it still fit!
> :finger1:


I dunno, I've seen some pretty outrageous scrubs lately.

I actually like the crazy pants look so prefer the pics with the pants and darker jacket. But the you aren't dressing for me!

Or at least mix and match the pants/jacket or it looks like a 1 piece... so yah... thats one thing that can stay in the 80s


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

pixxie stixx said:


> Yeah. I know its bright and its crazy, but since I can't get away with wearing neon zebra at the dr's office I work at, my non work clothes tend to be more "fun". Since my snow gear is a bit on the bright side, I have had friends able to spot me on a mountain 1/2 way across the country from where we live, not even realizing we were there at the same time. I like that about my stuff. I even enjoy the 1 piece 80's "jumper" look. I may edit out a couple of pieces to be able to make room for bindings, but in general, I pretty much will always be in NEON.  BTW I wish I had my first "ski" jacket from when I was a kid in the 80's It was neon purple, pink, yellow, AND turq! I'd still rock that now if it still fit!
> :finger1:


There ya go. You like it, rock it.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Deacon said:


> There ya go. You like it, rock it.


Right!!! Which is exactly what I said earlier! And while I don't personally care for the "One Piece, Matching Jumper" look myself? She has clearly stated,.. she does! (_…besides, the ladies can get away with that look without looking ridiculous much more so than us guys can!_) :laugh: 

So,.. If'n you like it? _ Rock It!!!_  :thumbsup:


----------



## seriouscat (Jan 23, 2012)

Nivek said:


> I have 5 pairs of pants, 7 jackets, 8 pairs of gogs, 4 pairs of gloves... not to mention my 12 or so setups...


I feel much better about my gear whoring now.


----------

